# Échange de fichiers sans fil entre Ipad et Imac



## k333 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

nouvel acquéreur d'un Ipad 2, j'ai fait la désagréable découverte que Ios ne gère pas l'échange de fichiers en Bluetooth... Ce qui est assez pénible quand on veut seulement échanger quelques images comme des fonds d'écrans qu'on vient de faire sous Photoshop... 

Donc y'a til un moyen d'échange de fichiers autre que filaire entre l'Ipad et mon Imac ?

Merci !


----------



## nuunki (10 Décembre 2012)

Par Mail,Solution la + simple à mon avis


----------



## LaJague (10 Décembre 2012)

icloud ?
dropbox ?


----------



## k333 (10 Décembre 2012)

Merci de vos réponses, 

effectivement j'avais pensé à Icloud, mais bon je me demandais quand même s'il n'y avait pas un moyen plus simple... Passer par le net pour échanger 10 photos entre 2 appareils qui sont à moins de 2 m... pfff

Sinon n'y a t il pas un moyen en passant par le wifi ?


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Décembre 2012)

k333 a dit:


> ...Sinon n'y a t il pas un moyen en passant par le wifi ?



Si, via iTunes, dans la synchronisation avec ton iPad, si celui ci est autorisé à se synchroniser en WiFi (menu "Résumé" dans iTunes une fois l'iPad sélectionné) et en activant le partage de fichier, tu auras la possibilité dans le menu "apps" de transférer des documents entre ton mac et ton iPad.


----------



## MiWii (10 Décembre 2012)

Tu as l'application Filebrowser aussi, qui te permet d'acceder à tous les dossiers partagés de ton ordi.


----------



## k333 (10 Décembre 2012)

SUPER ! merci beaucoup ! j'essaie ça ce soir ! 
C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut !


----------



## neoback45 (10 Décembre 2012)

Sinon mi j'utilise iMessage


----------



## k333 (10 Décembre 2012)

La solution que Tuncurry a donné en passant par Itunes en Wifi fonctionne parfaitement. Simple et rapide !
Merci !


----------



## MiWii (11 Décembre 2012)

k333 a dit:


> La solution que Tuncurry a donné en passant par Itunes en Wifi fonctionne parfaitement. Simple et rapide !
> Merci !



Oui, mais il faut passer par iTunes...


----------



## bertol65 (11 Décembre 2012)

Des désagréables découvertes tu en feras d'autres sur ipad !


----------



## MiWii (11 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Des désagréables découvertes tu en feras d'autres sur ipad !



Sauf si tu prends le temps d'apprendre à t'en servir et accepte de "think different".
Cette tablette bouscule les regles standard dufonctionnement des produits informatique et c'est tres bien!


----------



## bertol65 (11 Décembre 2012)

Ah oui en quoi c'est très bien ?


----------



## MiWii (12 Décembre 2012)

Bah on ne reste pas confiné dans un seul systeme, une seule maniere de penser. 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le façon de faire de windows, celle dont le grand public est habitué doit convenir à tout le monde et point ! 


La façon dont fonctionne l'iPad ne te convient pas, tres bien, mais c'est pas pour ça que c'est un appareil nul ou decevant, elle convient tres bien à d'autre comme à moi, alors qu'Android ne me convient pas du tout. Maintenant, arrete de persister et de denigrer l'iPad si ça va pas, tu le revends et passe sous Android ou Surface ! Point !
Je dois dire que ça devient lassant d'entendre tes critiques et tes sarcasmes à chaque fois que tu te poses une question ! Tu n'acceptes pas que l'iPad fonctionne differement, tu voudrais qu'il soit comme les os que tu sais utiliser mais c'est pas le cas ! Donc soit t'apprends à t'en servir et c'est bien, soit, ça te saoule et t'arrêtes ! c'est pas plus compliqué comme ça ! (tout comme l'iPad !)


----------



## bertol65 (12 Décembre 2012)

Je critique parceque depuis que j'ai moniPad je passe des heures à chercher des solutions pour arriver à faire ce que je faisais faclement avec mon Mac. Tu trouves ça normal ?
Ça devrait faciliter la vie. L'informatique fait gagner du temps à condition d'en avoir beaucoup à perdre.


----------



## MiWii (12 Décembre 2012)

Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'on n'a pas de temps à perdre à reussir à faire fonctionner notre outil informatique, c'est pour ça que j'ai laissé tomber windows ! Mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est le temps que tu mets à essayer de maitriser l'iPad, au debut oui c'est deroutant et faut avoir la bonne appli pour arriver à ce qu'on veut mais au bout de quelques temps, c'est bon. 


J'ai l'impression que dans ton cas, non ce n'est pas bon, et que tu es un peu impermeable au fonctionnement de l'iPad, du coup, vraiment je me questionne à savoir si cette tablette est la bonne pour toi, c'est tout.


----------

